# Lake Livingston Stumps



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks Mark Brumbaugh, aka markbrumbaugh, for the reminder. I finish the codes to my site and have a file in place. It's a merge of file sent by Mark and GT11. I also took liberty to remove any fish related waypoints, anything with hump or stripe was removed. You can right click and download the LakeLivingston.gpx file to your desktop at the link below.

*WARNING!!! I am not liable for the accuracy of such data so use with caution.
*
When you are at the site, you can just view the information via view button, download by right clicking LakeLivingston.gpx link and save, or upload your own to view. In the future, I'll add the feature to save your upload so I can merge with the main lake file. But for now, it's just to upload and view. It would be nice if you sent the file to me via private message. ;-) I use a program call gpxeditor (http://sourceforge.net/projects/gpxeditor/) to clean up files prior to merging. Try it. And if you are up to challenge, use it to clean your file prior to sending to me.

http://stumps.mrhop.com/


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hopn, thanks for putting this together.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

GT11 said:


> Hopn, thanks for putting this together.


 Anytime GT11, thanks for helping with the gpx file.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Great project guys! I'll get some spots on the river & thomas lake marked & sent over, hopn. Mind if I share the link with a few other communities?


----------



## ChrisH2 (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info I had no idea there was stumps in those areas


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

pYr8 said:


> Great project guys! I'll get some spots on the river & thomas lake marked & sent over, hopn. Mind if I share the link with a few other communities?


Yeah sure. Sharing is caring.


----------



## Sumpunsfishey43 (Apr 5, 2012)

Great job hopn,,,now I need to find someone to put this on my LCX27c for me. I,m not real computer lit. Tkx anyway SF


----------



## tphoward (Jan 16, 2008)

Ahh...did you have to remove the fishing holes? Very nice project. I've mapped out much of the stumps north of the 190. How can I link them in?


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks hopn 



Sumpunsfishey43 said:


> Great job hopn,,,now I need to find someone to put this on my LCX27c for me. I,m not real computer lit. Tkx anyway SF


When I get them into my LCX28cHD I'll get with you on how it's done


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Just so you know...this map does not include floaters! And there are probably submerged logs we have not marked. Use caution


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

tphoward said:


> Ahh...did you have to remove the fishing holes? Very nice project. I've mapped out much of the stumps north of the 190. How can I link them in?


Yes I have to, lol! It will get in the way of true hazard data. Everyone, you can email your file to me. My email address is very easy... hop at mrhop.com. Or private message me the file. Post here if you don't care about your fishing spots exposed. :-D


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

I have update file to include waypoints from here:

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=...9025545.00048e323307fbb44428a&z=11&dg=feature


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

The file in the original post isn't only stumps but also the waypoints to get through the stumps. When you move your mouse over the point it says stmp or K1, K2, or something else. The green lines connect the waypoints to get you through the stumps.


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

very useful! i just bought a place on Jennings Branch. now if i can get these on my HDS7


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

bvpurvis said:


> very useful! i just bought a place on Jennings Branch. now if i can get these on my HDS7


 http://www.easygps.com/gps-receivers/Lowrance-HDS-7.asp


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

thank you! my home cpu is a mac, so will try it at work on my pc


----------



## JMACHALA (Apr 16, 2011)

You can save the .gpx file and import it into your HDS with no additional software.


----------



## cigar (Aug 19, 2013)

How would I down load my stump file to you from my HB 1199? Also how do I download your stump file to my 1199?
Do I use hummingbird PC software?
Thanks for any help.
Stan


----------



## JMACHALA (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm a Lowrance guy, so not quite sure. Maybe Michael or Chris from LLA can chime in


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

cigar said:


> How would I down load my stump file to you from my HB 1199? Also how do I download your stump file to my 1199?
> Do I use hummingbird PC software?
> Thanks for any help.
> Stan


I think you have to combine the files. I use the HB PC Software, copy and paste one file into the other and upload that into your 1199.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

cigar said:


> How would I down load my stump file to you from my HB 1199? Also how do I download your stump file to my 1199?
> Do I use hummingbird PC software?
> Thanks for any help.
> Stan


Export all your Nav Data to SD Card. Then use hummingbird PC to combine GPX. Once done, save to SDcard, and restore to your unit via SD Card.

Export Video


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Stumped*

Thanks for your contributions!

Mike


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

mredman said:


> Thanks for your contributions!
> 
> Mike


Anytime Mike. I like reading good and happy reports, not the sad ones that can be prevented by sharing stump data.

Hop


----------



## cigar (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks,
Stan


----------

